# Webb County Deer Lease



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

1,100 acre pasture inside a 6,500 high fenced ranch. Pasture borders 500 acre Camp Pasture which is not hunted. The remaining 4,900 acres will have 3 bowhunters/1 rifle hunter, for a total of six hunters on the entire ranch. We are paying $10 an acre. Season Lease with monthly work weekends. MLD Level 3. 40 ft mobile home is available for use. Water (Mirando City Water)/electricity. Three (12) pens already setup and have been feeding protein since January. There is a one tank, (did not go dry during the drought last year) and three windmill supplied troughs in the pasture. Great dove hunting and good quail population. Each member is allowed 1 trophy, 1 management and unlimited approved cull bucks. Doe harvest based on survey. Guest/Family are allowed, but must hunt with member.

$5,500 per person plus protein reimbursement and portion of helicopter survey (rancher pays half).

PM or call me at 713-302-4996 for more info.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

more pics.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Well*

That ain't a horrible deal. If you got $5,500. If you do, It's pretty RIGHT on acreage, for TEXAS.
Oh yeah, Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> That ain't a horrible deal. If you got $5,500. If you do, It's pretty RIGHT on acreage, for TEXAS.
> Oh yeah, Welcome to 2cool.


I've seen a ton of south texas leases advertised with way too many hunters per acre and the price per gun isn't that much cheaper. Plus those ranches probably are not worth it or won't be for long, with as many hunters they fill them with. Again, there will only be 6 total spots on the entire 6,500 acre ranch and three of us bowhunt exclusivly. $10 an acre is a pretty good rate for South Texas.

_"Oh yeah, Welcome to 2cool." _Thanks_._


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

jamesl said:


> I've seen a ton of south texas leases advertised with way too many hunters per acre and the price per gun isn't that much cheaper. Plus those ranches probably are not worth it or won't be for long, with as many hunters they fill them with. Again, there will only be 6 total spots on the entire 6,500 acre ranch and three of us bowhunt exclusivly. $10 an acre is a pretty good rate for South Texas.
> 
> _"Oh yeah, Welcome to 2cool." _Thanks_._


 Like I said "that ain't horrible" in other words, " It ain't bad". If you have a good landowner. Glad to see a man per thousand in Texas. As it should be. Carry on.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks like one of Morris Walker's place???


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a question, if it is $10 an acre for 6000 acres that would be $60,000, but it is for 6 guns at $5500 a gun--$33,000. What am I missing, not trying to start an argument or anything, I am just trying to figure it out. Nice deer and camp BTW. rs


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I was working on that same math myself......

Maybe the quail rights have been leased or something along those lines. Interested to hear how it works out.



Rusty S said:


> I have a question, if it is $10 an acre for 6000 acres that would be $60,000, but it is for 6 guns at $5500 a gun--$33,000. What am I missing, not trying to start an argument or anything, I am just trying to figure it out. Nice deer and camp BTW. rs


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> I have a question, if it is $10 an acre for 6000 acres that would be $60,000, but it is for 6 guns at $5500 a gun--$33,000. What am I missing, not trying to start an argument or anything, I am just trying to figure it out. Nice deer and camp BTW. rs


Looks like they are allowing 2 hunters on the 1100.

1100 x $10 = $11,000

$11,000/2 = $5500

Obviously the other guys are paying more.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Not part of the Morris/Walker Ranch.



Rusty S said:


> I have a question, if it is $10 an acre for 6000 acres that would be $60,000, but it is for 6 guns at $5500 a gun--$33,000. What am I missing, not trying to start an argument or anything, I am just trying to figure it out. Nice deer and camp BTW. rs


We are paying 60k. The 6,000 acres is broke down in two sections. 1,100 acres @ $10 = $11,000 or $5,500 per person and 4,900 acres @$10 = $49,000 or $12,250 is what my group of 4 is paying per person.

We don't sublease any hunting rights and we all pay the same per acre. We are decreasing the acreage to make it more affordable for the 2 spots we need to fill. We would be willing give up more land, if two potential members wanted more land. They would have to cover the $10 an acre for the amount of land they wanted. We originally wanted 5 members total for this year. 2 members on 2,234 acres and 3 on 3,711 acres. Rancher will allow a max # of 6 members on the ranch, so we added the 6 member to help drop the price.

Hope that cleared that up?


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

TXPalerider said:


> Looks like they are allowing 2 hunters on the 1100.
> 
> 1100 x $10 = $11,000
> 
> ...


or what Palerider said. With less words.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> I have a question, if it is $10 an acre for 6000 acres that would be $60,000, but it is for 6 guns at $5500 a gun--$33,000. What am I missing, not trying to start an argument or anything, I am just trying to figure it out. *Nice deer and camp BTW.* rs


Thanks Rusty.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

If yall are mld3 then you must have to kill a ton of does between the six of you.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

We take our does based on our Biologist recommendations. We are allowed guests and of course family can help out.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

James,
What direction & how far are you from Mirando City?


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

We are off of Hwy 359 near Oilton. Just a few miles north from Mirando City.


----------



## dog (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like y'all found a good place.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

dog said:


> Looks like y'all found a good place.


Is this Jeff?


----------



## dog (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes the same dog.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Jeff, it was good seeing you and the Lee brothers at the memorial shoot. 

Yeah, we have kinda the same setup like we had on the Junco, with the work weekends. Been feeding alot of protein, despite the excellent range conditions. Should have a great season with all the rain this year.

Hope everything is going good for you.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

How much is the feed bill and heli survey for the 2 spots?


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> How much is the feed bill and heli survey for the 2 spots?


For that pasture we are at 117 bags @ 8.90 bag = $1041.3 We get the protein delivered to the ranch at that price and we put it out.

The Rancher paid for the survey last year and he will pay for 1/2 this year. Not sure how much he paid last year. The year before we paid around $2300 for our 5,300 acres on the Junco. So our cost as a group should be around $1,300 - $1,500 for this year.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Well, Jamesl*

I don't know you, but if That 1,100 acre pasture is as good as the rest of the ranch(It ain't just a big buffel grass feild or something), you will find someone. I have already commited to a place south of the Rio. But if I hadn't, I would definately come take a look. $10 an acre(I can't believe these words are Typing out of my mouth) IS reasonable for where you are. Good Luck.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> I don't know you, but if That 1,100 acre pasture is as good as the rest of the ranch(It ain't just a big buffel grass feild or something), you will find someone. I have already commited to a place south of the Rio. But if I hadn't, I would definately come take a look. $10 an acre(I can't believe these words are Typing out of my mouth) IS reasonable for where you are. Good Luck.


The ranch is for the most part all brush, and mostly good brush at that. No regrowth mesquite. Thanks for the comments.

Good luck in Mexico. Be safe.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

pics from this weekend.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

more pics.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Great looking place and a pretty good deal!! Is it year round or seasonal? You probably already mentioned it.... I just didnt catch it.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Wish a teacher could afford to hunt on a place like this. Any way to work, cook or be a slave in place of so much money?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

And you have the Red Barn to eat at, some really nice deer around that area.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> And you have the Red Barn to eat at, some really nice deer around that area.


We are regulars at the Red Barn. Lot better food than Lala's.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

great white fisherman said:


> Wish a teacher could afford to hunt on a place like this. Any way to work, cook or be a slave in place of so much money?


Sorry, but they have me as camp cook.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My brother has his camp in town...lol, I bet you know him. Harry.


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> My brother has his camp in town...lol, I bet you know him. Harry.


Mirando City? Nice town, hardware store, fix a flat place and good mexican food. What else is needed?


----------

